# Adaptateur eSata vers USB 3 pour Disque Dur externe.



## storme (16 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour a tous,


*Je recherche des retours d'utilisateurs de se produit visible entre autre ici :*

http://www.materiel.net/cable-adaptateur-usb/adaptateur-usb-3-0-vers-s-ata-81816.html


Je possède un Disque dur externe 2To (Hitachi HDS723020BLA642 Sata 6,0 Gb/s), le boitier possèdent une connectique FireWire 400, USB 2 et eSata.

Mon idée, pour pouvoir exploiter au mieux les possibilités de mon disque dur au niveau des vitesses de transfert, serait de le connecter via sa prise eSata sur le Mac mini en USB 3 grâce a l'adaptateur indiqué plus haut.

Je recherche donc des utilisateurs ayant ce type d'adaptateur pour un retour d&#8217;expérience (débits constatés, fiabilité de la liaison, etc...)

Je précise que dans la mesure du possible, je préfère conserver mon boitier actuel plutôt que dans changer pour un USB 3 (il est sous garantie)

Merci a ceux qui me répondrons et bonne fin de WE.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (18 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai celui de NewerTech, moins no-name. Il est distribué par OWC au USA, ce qui est plutôt bon signe et les tests étaient bon donc je m'étais lancé.
Je l'utilise ponctuellement (mais pendant des heures) sur un MBP retina.

J'en suis content, voici mes débits avec mon Raid1 :
(écriture/lecture)
USB2 : 19/25
FW400 : 29/39
FW800 : 61/61
USB3 : 82/78

Point de vue fiabilité, pas de problème. Le seul que j'ai est quand j'utilise une rallonge USB3 un peu trop low-cost. Je compte la changer et en attendant je branche directement.

J'espère que ça te donne les réponses que tu attendais !


----------



## storme (18 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour la réponse 

Mon intention était d'acheter celui de Newertechnology justement, hélas introuvable en France a part chez Expansys (j'ai finis par annuler ma commande chez eux, annoncé en stock a la commande, mais finalement pas)

Finalement, je vais certainement suivre mon idée première qui était de commander aux US chez OWC

Encore merci


----------



## tarte en pion ! (19 Décembre 2012)

Le mien vient de chez Expansys l'été dernier.
Fais attention aux frais de ports et de douane ! Peut-être qu'avec un peu de patience Expansys est pas mal quand même.

Bonnes fêtes !


----------



## storme (19 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Les frais de ports ça va encore, il sont connu d'avance, par contre pour la douane, 2 commandes aux US, une nickel, une frais de douane...

Oui, expansys était la bonne solution, le problème c'est qu'il ont que très rarement cette article en stock, et quant il l'ont et que je commande il ne l'on plus...donc...W&S...

Bonne fête de fin d'annèe également.


----------



## G.p (9 Mai 2014)

bonjour , je viens de recevoir mon adaptateur mais il ne marche pas , lorsque je connecte mon disque dur rien de s'affiche , une idée sur lorigine de se dysfonctionnement


----------

